# Peter Masters book on 'Total Abstinence'



## heartoflesh (Nov 25, 2005)

*Peter Masters book on \'Total Abstinence\'*

By Peter Masters

I was listening to a sermon by Stephen Hamilton of Lehigh Valley Free Presbyterian Church, Allentown, PA., where he stated his opinion that this is the best book on the subject from the abstinence perspective. Has anyone read it? I see it's been in print since 1992.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Nov 25, 2005)

*Peter Masters book on \'Total Abstinence\'*



> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> By Peter Masters
> 
> I was listening to a sermon by Stephen Hamilton of Lehigh Valley Free Presbyterian Church, Allentown, PA., where he stated his opinion that this is the best book on the subject from the abstinence perspective. Has anyone read it? I see it's been in print since 1992.



I have read it, and am in substantial agreement with it. It is quite a compact book, but is well reasoned and deals with the major texts which are used to support alcohol consumption in modern times. And he also addresses the ways in which the wine of Biblical times was different from modern alcoholic beverages.

Of course, I was already disposed toward the abstinence position before reading the book, so it would be interesting to hear whether this book has convinced anyone here who had previously been in favour of alcohol.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 25, 2005)

*Peter Masters book on \'Total Abstinence\'*

I did not read it yet. I have a problem with drunkness, but what i really like to know what is now the problem if someone is drinking a beer or wine without becoming drunk. When i was in the US i felt that this was such serious thing, that as a christian it is better not drink alcohol at all. Myself i don't drink, but i cannot find any scriptual warent not to drink some alcohol.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 26, 2005)

*Peter Masters book on \'Total Abstinence\'*

I have not read Master's book but have been very aquainted with the absitnence position. 

I wouldn't allow my children to partake of anything that would not be good for them. That includes watching TV. Sometimes we strain at a gnat and forget we can swallow camels. Just because some people are nuts and know a whole lot about the Bible doesn't make every Bible reader nuts. And we all know someone who is nuts and uses scripture in a very abusive way. They justify there actions and zealousness by scripture. This is just as harming as any other abuse we inflict upon ourselves.

I don't drink a whole lot. But I do like a good buzz when I drink. I like the relaxing and openess it brings into conversation. I wouldn't allow my children to partake just like I wouldn't allow them to shoot a shotgun. They need to be capable and responsible first. Of course you don't give a gun to a child. You wait until they are age apropriate. Then you train them in the dangers and benefits of gun ownership. After that you make sure they know how to operate the gun without killing themselves. It is a matter of teaching responsibility. It is needed in all areas of life. Alcohol doesn't make one drunk. Drinking to much does. 

Here is a good article on the subject also.Good article

Be loving, Randy


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Puritancovenanter:
> 
> How far beyond a "good buzz" constitutes drunkenness?
> ...



The command to be sober minded comes in the forefront on my mind. There seems to be varying positions on what sober minded means. In the other thread I made mention about Uriah the Hittite and King David. It was brought to my attention years ago that a drinking Uriah was more sober minded than a sin hiding King David. (2Sam 11)

In the other thread I mentioned Proverbs 4:23. If we practice this we will all know our limits and be sober minded.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Nov 26, 2005)

Here was an interesting sermon I found on SermonAudio: The Last Word on Wine and the Bible. What's interesting is that here is a Baptist church that was moving to change its church's constitution to *remove* wording requiring total abstinence for members. The pastors and church leaders concluded that such a view was not warranted by the Bible.

I also fundamentally oppose the argument put forward by Masters and others based on the view that Bible wine is different from today's wine and spirits. Of course it is difference. One might properly argue that that wine of today is far superior than from Bible days. God has given to men -- including Christian men -- not only the means to make something that brings gladness to the heart, but over time we have come to be able to make it better. The "technology" to create a superior product is with us today. We can grow better grapes. We can combine grapes in a better fashion. We can control the process better. In short we are blessed today because of the knowledge of wine making that has developed over the past 2000 years. We can stroll down to our local shops and buy wine from around the world. 

Shouldn't we be thankful to God for such blessings?

[Edited on 11-26-2005 by tcalbrecht]


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 27, 2005)

Administrator:

Thread put back on topic.

Please use decorum in public threads.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 27, 2005)

I ceratinly have a problem with the person who started the other thread on abstinence and then deleted the lead post leaving ME as the author...NOT!!!!

MODERATORS??????


----------



## satz (Nov 27, 2005)

I think what happened was one of the moderators thought the thread was going off topic and transferred a large number of the later posts to the new thread in pp. You post just happened to be the first one hence your appearing as the thread starter.

Prehaps it would help if you would explain exactly why you feel so strongly about this?


----------

